# Serra do Marão- 01/12/2008



## bigfire (2 Mar 2014 às 02:25)

Já nem me lembrava destas fotos, do maior nevão que vi até hoje.


----------



## Z13 (2 Mar 2014 às 10:16)

Um nevão a sério!!
Grande camada!
E, pelo que me pareceu não ultrapassaste os 1000msnm... Confirmas?


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2014 às 12:30)

bigfire disse:


> Já nem me lembrava destas fotos, do maior nevão que vi até hoje.



Bons registos.

Esse foi talvez o maior nevão dos últimos 20 anos nas serras do norte e centro.

Há toda uma galeria de fotografias de vários locais, referentes a esse episódio, aqui:

 Neve, Granizo e Chuva - 28 Nov/1 Dez 2008 «Depressão Helena»


----------



## MSantos (2 Mar 2014 às 23:10)

Fotos fantásticas!

Por esses dias também houve um nevão em Bragança.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mar 2014 às 15:48)

Excelentes essas fotos da Lapónia!


----------



## bigfire (3 Mar 2014 às 19:23)

Z13 disse:


> Um nevão a sério!!
> Grande camada!
> E, pelo que me pareceu não ultrapassaste os 1000msnm... Confirmas?



Sim, não passei disso, agora imagimo lá no alto, seria impossivel alguém circular na estrada que vai até o alto da serra.


----------



## bigfire (3 Mar 2014 às 19:25)

João Pedro disse:


> Excelentes essas fotos da Lapónia!



Parece, mas não é , e quem passa lá ou conhece aquela zona, recorda-se bem dos lugares que tirei as fotos.


----------

